# JBL ProScan



## tubamanandy (23 May 2015)

Anyone in the UK using the JBL ProScan test strips with their mobile phone ?

Read a really positive review of them in my fishkeeping magazine basically saying they were pretty accurate for testing your water (I think they compared their test results against Hach test kits & expensive meters).

Just tried mine for first time & got following readings in my hi-tech freshwater planted tank with CO2 about 2 hrs after lights on:-

PH 6.6 (my meter reads 6.7)
GH >7d
KH 4.5d
NO2 Nil
NO3 75mg/l
Chlorine Nil
CO2 30

Have to say the price of this kit coupled with the accuracy & ease of use with my mobile phone makes this a winner for JBL in my book. All you do is basically dip the strip for 3 secs, shake off excess, place it on colour chart, wait a minute (their's a countdown on the JBL Mobile Appln), hold your phone camera overr the colour chart & it gives the results.

Anyone else using them in the UK ?


----------



## IvanF (23 May 2015)

I've given them a go (out of curiosity more than anything else).

It's certainly convenient but I've found that some results can vary considerably depending on ambient lighting levels.  pH seems to be the worst offender, and I've had false positives with chlorine as well.

Suspect with an app update or two, it might prove it's worth as a quick and easy guide.

Would be interesting in seeing what results you get if you retest in a short while in slightly different lighting conditions.....


----------



## mr. luke (24 May 2015)

As above. They are half decent but the ph can let them down. Depending on how many tank lights i have on it can vary from bottom end of the scale to 7.5.... I just use them as a quick dip to roughly check for gh and kh for my bees.
They also dont go high enough for my tapwater which is annoying.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2015)

also read the review and it sounded positive, but surely all phone cameras see colours differently hence why pictures between cameras are so varied?


----------



## tubamanandy (24 May 2015)

Yes, but you put your strip on a colour chart with allsorts of different colours - I think this calibrates the camera colour results in some way - certainly seems to work


----------

